# Aeropress upgrade...



## vwjones (Feb 15, 2016)

After returning from travelling with a year of that spent in Australia enjoying the best coffee I've ever tasted, I couldn't find a nice coffee back in England, I'd been well and truly spoilt.

I live in Stroud in the South-West and they really don't know what they're doing in the cafes here! I did find one really nice coffee actually in the town centre and thought I'd cracked it but the second time round was a massive disappointment, weak taste and milk far too hot.

Anyway I decided that if I wanted a great coffee then I'd have to make my own so I've just bought a Gaggia Classic - 2014 model, never used, still in box as new as an unwanted present on gumtree for £70. I also bought a Motta Tamper and a milk jug from Extract Coffee in Bristol and I have a knock box, blind basket and steam wand upgrade on order.

I have a Baratza Virtuoso that's been delivered but it's my birthday present which isn't for another month so I have to keep sneaking it out of its box when my girlfriend is out and grinding up a batch. Amazon were selling them for £157.50 which was a great deal. They also had the Encore for £105 but I thought I'd spend the extra and get the Virtuoso....


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Not sure about the grinder, but if its delivering then that's great, ( if I'm honest I've been using a krups machine and grinder for past two years) shhh, anyhow now switched and found the gaggia was a world of difference as well as an mc2 grinder, I would be tempted to send the grinder back for a refund then get a better second hand grinder like a jolly minor or cunill - but if its making great coffee then great.


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

What a fantastic find getting the Gaggia for £70, brand new and it is a proper one not one of those nasty new ones, you really landed on your feet there, congrats on the excellent find and may your coffee always be perfect.


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

That's what happened to me! Lived in Australia for 8 years, caught the coffee bug, but learned over there how to make myself a decent brew. Thank goodness too. It'd make you weep in the cafes where I live


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Was that the one on Gumtree in Bristol? I thought it looked like a bargain but decided I couldn't justify it when my current machine is still chugging on ok!


----------



## vwjones (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks guys. I've read a lot of reviews and the virtuoso seems like a good choice. I haven't had much chance to play with it yet though. I like its small footprint too. This may be essential as I'm saving for a house and have no idea how big the kitchen will be yet. I'll make room though.

I took a Barista course in Sydney too but haven't had a chance to practice since&#8230; until now of course. I discovered the Aeropress out there on a small farm in Apollo Bay and ended up taking one with me for the rest of my travels. I love it, now it stays at work in and I take in ground coffee to use throughout my work day. We have free 'coffee' vending machines at work but I cannot bring myself to drink from them.

Yes the ad was in Bristol, it was only on there for 2 hours before I saw it by the looks of it, very happy.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi vwjones,

you certainly snaffled a bargain there.

What baskets are you using \ came with the machine ? are they the standard presurised ones or un presurised ?


----------



## vwjones (Feb 15, 2016)

I think they're pressurised. They have one very small hole. I see that some people change them, why is that?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Because its one of the cheapest and easiest things to do to make better coffee if the machine comes with the presurised ones.

They are made specifically to be used with pre ground and create a fake crema.

Heres some info on the whole subject.

http://guide2coffee.com/guide-2-coffee-1/2012/06/23/pressurised-vs-non-pressurised-baskets


----------



## vwjones (Feb 15, 2016)

Ah ok, thanks. Any recommendations on what to replace them with? I'd like to use the 58mm tamper that I've just bought though.


----------



## vwjones (Feb 15, 2016)

Right, after a look around on here I've ordered a bottomless portafilter with a double non-pressurised basket. I've also ordered the pressure gauge kit so that I can do the OPV mod.


----------



## vwjones (Feb 15, 2016)

I've added the grinder to the mix, I can't wait until my birthday to learn to produce decent shots!


----------

